# Are you happier being single?



## Ingrid (Mar 31, 2010)

I just want to know, are you girls generally happier when you stay single or in a relationship? Even married women as well. I find that with many past relationship I was in, I was generally happier when I was with them, but the fights and breakups were very heart breaking and takes forever to heal. sometimes I think that it's better to stay single so you can avoid the painful heartbreaks that last months. As well as the fights during the relationship.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 31, 2010)

When a relationship is going well, I'm happier in it than being single.

It is very difficult to get over a relationship, whether it is finished or I have had enough and want to move on.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 1, 2010)

As much As I did like being in my LAst 5 1/2 yr Relationship with the father ofmy kids Im sooo much more happier alone Only because I like doing what i want when I want Without having to check in or being asked 21 questions !! I like it &amp; Im much happier Alone , There are times I miss a relationship But My happiness &amp; freedom alone Beats any relationship moment !! I think its great when i see friends in relationships happy Or married but Thats just not me I like answering to myself &amp; only myself!!!


----------



## Shelley (Apr 1, 2010)

After being in a very bad relationship I'm happy as a lark being single. I'm not looking for a relationship right now and at some point in the future I will know when I'm ready.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm one of those girls who have never been in a relationship so I'm not a fan of being single. I think it would be nice to have someone right now.


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't really know... I'll have to ask my wife!!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 1, 2010)

I love being single! since last year Iv been single for the first time in 14 years..

Feels wonderful, best feeling ever!


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 1, 2010)

I much prefer being with someone than being single, especially now as my current relationship is without a doubt the best one I've ever been in.

Mind you, there are pros and cons to both being single and being in a relationship, so it's what works best for you I guess.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll admit there's a freedom that comes with being single. Not having to worry about another person's well being. Being able to make decisions on the fly without messing up somebody else's routine. Those differences stand out to me. But I'm basically the same, lol! Just worry a bit more.


----------



## shayy (Apr 1, 2010)

i am a relationship kind of girl. and whats great about my relationship is i still feel like i have all the freedom of being single. i still do everything i would normally do (which doesn't include parties or stuff like that cause i've never been in to going clubbing) but now i have my best friend with me to enjoy all of that too!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 2, 2010)

I love to be in a relationship. I have been in my relationship for over 10 years now. We started to date when I was 15. I wouldn't have it any other way. I &lt;3 him!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 3, 2010)

I prefer being in a relationship. I enjoy having someone to come home to, to plan a future with, to plot the downfall of the whole universe with *cackle* I managed to marry my best friend so I guess that is why.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree that being in a good relationship is much better than being single. Finding that person is another matter though, and frankly, being in a bad relationship is much worse than being single.

Currently, I'm single and I love it, I have things that I do, my own little routine, and I know that some of those things would suffer if I chose to enter a relationship - I mean, when do you most see a partner? mostly on the weekend, but we have my favourite dinner at home on fridays, I go jogging on saturdays, breakfast with my sister on sunday mornings, and dinner with my girlfriends on sunday nights, so when exactly could I have a boyfriend stay over or stay at his without leaving someone or something out?

I think essentially I'm looking for someone pretty special to pull me out of my comfortable little 'single person' shell, and while I look forward to that day, there is a lot to enjoy about being where I am too


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd like to say that being single is liberating and blah blah blah....but I personally would much rather be in a happy, healthy relationship. While like Rosie, I do have my weekly/daily routines....I also think if you really want it too, adding someone into your routine is not an impossible task.

I'm currently 'pre-dating' a guy (havent physically been on a date yet, though thats comming this week...we just talk... a lot) and the idea of a new person in my life/relationship makes me all giddy inside.


----------



## bia910 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well i have only been in unhealthy relationships so from my perspective I am much happier being single. I basically feel the exact way Ingrid does. Now maybe if i knew what a good healthy relationship was i'd prefer otherwise.


----------



## Chaeli (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been in very bad relationships. I would not ever let myself slip back into that life again. I do not enjoy being single either. I love being in a relationship. Having someone to do even nothing with still makes me smile just to watch them doing the things that make them happy. Sharing all my dreams and helping them realize their own every chance I get is fulfilling. After my last breakup it was very difficult. I realized that I was jumping into rebound relationships and generally selecting partners based on visuals and hopes and finding out down the road that it was a huge mistake after the honeymoon period was over but trying my best to change them into what I was looking for. It never worked out that way so after the last breakup I decided that I would not date anyone for at least two years. In that time I discovered the eworld. I also learned how differant it was learning new people with my mind and removing physical attractions altogether. I found my perfect soulmate. They lived more than 3 thousand miles away which drove me nuts. We eventually found each other and I have never regretted a moment of being with them and love them more today than I did the day I first met them. No, I did not enjoy being alone and single more than being in a relationship or I would never have kept looking until I found the person I was meant to be with.


----------



## nicolebridges (Apr 5, 2010)

It depends on the relationship! If the guy makes the relationship easy then I love being in a relationship but otherwise I would rather be single. I guess I'm the kind of girl who likes to have quite a lot of independence so I like it when a guy isn't too attached. In a way I guess that means I prefer to be single but I have had some amazing boyfriends and it can be really great to know that you have someone there when things go rough or if you just need some lovin'!


----------



## esha (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm single and I can say that being single for so long now gets lonely and boring and it just plain sucks. Especially when all your friends are in a relationship and want to do couple things and you are the 3'rd, 5th, 7th etc. wheel. It's hard. I think I would much rather be in a relationship and have that feeling of someone caring for me back. It would feel so comforting.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 25, 2010)

i'd be lonely if i was single too, but i'd find a way to make it work i guess. i'm generally very independent and in some respects i prefer being single, but i love my boyfriend and can't imagine being without him now.


----------



## Minka (Jul 25, 2010)

It goes up and down for me.

At first when I date, i'm initially happy until I see the true side of the person i'm dating and I always end up pitching them in the trash.

I'm generally very unhappy after being with someone for just a few months... it really messes up my routine and my daily activities and takes away a lot of joy from my life. Dating someone has ALWAYS interfered with my goals, and I understand that's because I need to date more scholarly and goal-oriented men. You can always tell when I date someone, because I gradually put on weight ;|.

Everything has to be done in a specific way 99% of the time in my life, and i'm yet to meet someone who will work together with me and just didn't want it all his way.

I usually dump, take a break, stay single or again but right now i'm single.

There are of course, plus and minuses to both.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 25, 2010)

I dont feel any different now that Im in a relationship. Aside from the fact that Im not dating other people its pretty much the same. My life has never revolved around dating so idk i have better things to do. lol


----------



## flipshawtii (Jul 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can always tell when I date someone, because I gradually put on weight ;|. I'm on the same boat with you. We pig out because it's a good social activity.
I like being in a relationship, but I feel like I never want to get attached because once I do, I feel like I've lost my individuality.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been both. I've been in relationships where I was miserable, I'm in a relationship currently that makes me so incredibly happy, and I also had years of being single where it was the best thing I was so happy.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Aug 11, 2010)

I was a hundred million billion times happier in my relationship, and i'd give anything to have it back. Even though it was hard, it seemed that it was worth it.

Being single is very, very lonely.


----------



## Andi (Aug 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont feel any different now that Im in a relationship. Aside from the fact that Im not dating other people its pretty much the same. My life has never revolved around dating so idk i have better things to do. lol same here. I never changed anything I do or say when I am in relationship. I still want and get my "me"-time, which is no problem cause none of my partners were/are the super-attached, clingy type that has to spend every living second with you. Now that would be my kind of relationship hell!
I was happy being single too, cause I still usually had flirts, affairs etc


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 11, 2010)

I am happier as a single than I am in a bad relationship.


----------



## mahreez (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it depends on how the relationship is going. But if I just think of all the heartbreaks and all the bad emotions that comes in a relationship then I'd probably wish I was single. However, knowing what I knew now, and experiencing as much as I have had. I would've put off dating till I was a bit much older since it's really stressful. lol.


----------



## Dreamerforu40 (Jun 1, 2011)

I think part of me wants that, I have breaking up with my boyfriend of now 2 yrs a couple months back and it is so hard to move on. The fact that we keep seing each other is not easy to move on. I dont even know why I stick around, because the end result will be probably the same. I feel so weak, for this person that the day I do not feel anything for him anymore. I will be so happy!!!. I love him so much..but we are just so different and seems I could only be with him at his own terms he is not looking to compromise. I know with him or without I am unhappy that is the crazy !!! thing. I m so lost. I do not know what path to take, I have giving so much of me to this relationship, that I do not know what to do now.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 2, 2011)

I definately enjoyed being single, but I apparently seem happier in my current relationship - to everyone else - than I did when single.


----------



## Deni Gashtilova (Jul 12, 2011)

It`s difficult to say are you happy or sad when you are in a relationship ot alone....When someone is alone searching someone to be with him.....Women always searching the best...as they emagin it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ls820 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmm I guess I get a little lonely at time, but my girl friends manage to fill that void by taking me out on a fun girls night out.

like all previous answers, I guess it depends. I was in a very hostile relationship, as soon as I came out of that one I went straight onto another one. (bad idea) but I felt like I was imprisoned for 2.5yrs. I was secluded from the rest of the world. Hence I was pretty happy when I was single again. it's been 1.5yrs since my last relationship, I've been in 'date" or whatever... but as soon as I get close to them i push them away. to be honest I'm sitting on the bench. I'm indecisive as to whether I want to be in a relationship or not, I'm a little sick of possessive clingy bfs.. yet at the same time I do miss the company of always having someone there.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 29, 2011)

I was engaged when I was 18, so I really only had a year of being single and independent, but I don't regret it. I'm happy with my husband and we have a great life together. I think it's fun going through life with someone else and being there for each other. He's in the army, so it's even more important for him to have someone to talk to while he's deployed and everything. I think we help each other out and motivate each other.


----------



## Amber204 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am allot like you ^^ Janet in the sense that I had very little time single I was in a six year relationship in high school with what once was a best friend and turned into a nightmare. After it fell apart I will never speak to that person again and spent a just one year after that single sulking about what a chunk of my life had been wasted. I kept busy and I met my new best friend who is the complete opposite and has taught me many great life lessons in the two short years we have been together.

You have to share similar values and morals but be different in personalities that complement each other. There is always some sacrifice from both sides but the question is are you willing to make it and are some sacrifices so great you will stand your ground or forget your hang up and let your mate have that freedom. I see it as a best friendship of course and best friends will argue but it's more important how you make up. Will this friendship last a life time I will never know, will the things that I once loved become annoying like my aunt who got a divorce at 47 I hope not.

I would be perfectly capable of taking on the single life again, meet someone else, and try again; however, that is not something I would ever wish for, I do see myself with many children one day with this current guy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I am not too sure. I already spend a ton of time alone, and not having a bf will be SUICIDE! I don't have any gfs to turn to. lol. i'm a loner.





I dated guys before meeting my current bf, but I've never had a real bf before my current bf. Mostly because...if I commit to someone I want to commit for the rest of my life.

My boyfriend of five years is my mentor/friend. I don't know where I would be without him.

I am glad that we don't live together. I have free time to figure out who I am, try to make my own money, etc.

and he has the time to work on his own stuff.


----------



## MakeupOVERboys (Jul 29, 2011)

Sometimes Im Happy &amp; Sometimes Im Not. When i'm Single That's More ME Time, More Time To Focus On Myself &amp; My Interests . No Guy Drama, No Problems But At The Same Time It Gets Reaaaaaaaaally Lonely, Women Have Needs Especially Emotional . Although Ive Been Single For 2 Years, Id Have To Say I Am Happier Single.Dates Here &amp; There But Nothing Serious. Its Not Then Men, Its Me. I'm Tooo Picky haha, If They Don't Meet My Standards Thats a NO NO


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am in high school. I prefer staying single because in high school, there is drama, other girls, and backstabs. I am single and love staying that way. Let's face it - high school boys are almost always immature and clueless, and there are mean girls who "steal" them. I don't want to go through that.


----------



## JeannieL52 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great topic!  I'm loving reading all the responses.  I think it's important to be happy...whether you are single or not.  And, being single is not so bad.  In fact, there are a lot of positives to it.  I enjoy that I get to make all the decisions on what I watch, eat and listen.  And, I am focusing on my life and things that I can do to make myself happy.  If I meet someone, great.  If not, I'm still pretty damn pleased. 

I wrote a book that makes for a great gift for you or your single friends.  I think you all would enjoy it.  It's called "365 Reasons Why I'm Still Single."  It's a lighthearted and fun take on being single...and a reason for every day of the year.  Check it out on Amazon or be a fan on Facebook (or both!) *edited by mod*


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber204* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You have to share similar values and morals but be different in personalities that complement each other. There is always some sacrifice from both sides but the question is are you willing to make it and are some sacrifices so great you will stand your ground or forget your hang up and let your mate have that freedom. I see it as a best friendship of course and best friends will argue but it's more important how you make up. Will this friendship last a life time I will never know, will the things that I once loved become annoying like my aunt who got a divorce at 47 I hope not.



I totally agree with you, I don't think I could have lasted with someone that didn't share my same values and morals. I think keeping your relationship alive and remaining happy largely depends on you. It depends on whether you're willing to let your relationship fall by the wayside or if it's worth enough to you to keep it going. You're right, it does take some sacrifice. While my husband was still a cadet at West Point and while he was at armor school, I used to have to fly from Utah to New York for a few days every month. It wasn't easy, I had to work on the weekdays and balance my school schedule to include flying for a year, but I wouldn't trade the love we have for anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

